# Alfie's Mane



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a picture we took yesterday of Alfie, it shows off what a huge mane he has. best wishes............Chris


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bloody gorgeous this lad ChrisSo masculine too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Are his eyes really blue ????

beautiful cat I would still pinch the other one though


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Lovely.
I have heard they can get big but never seen one as big as Alfie.
Can i ask has he been neutered?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he is gorgeous, i want one,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

What a stunner!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Rosieragdoll said:


> Lovely.
> I have heard they can get big but never seen one as big as Alfie.
> Can i ask has he been neutered?


hiya, yes he has been neutered, he is only 19 months old so have been told he has a way to go yet before he is fully mature.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*he is beautiful chris and a credit to you *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

He's looking fantastic Chris. A credit to you & Sue


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

just one word really stunning


----------



## Gemmah (Dec 6, 2008)

what a great looking cat i love the look on his face


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Chris! I have 10 to keep like that, have you any tips for me sweetiepie???


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He looks fabulous - and very serious!! Wondered if he had any intention of running for parliament lol


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

Lovely photo.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hes a beuty, very proud and regal looking.

he obviously knows hes a stunner:thumbup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

He is gorgeous, I don't think I have seen one that chunky before. You should be really proud of him.

Izzie


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Dear lord he's a big lad isn't he!! xx and very proud faced!! xx

You realise any raggy breeder who see's him will call him "the one that got away" lol x purely on the fact that a boy that size would have been a stunning breedering boy!  xx

His coat is fabulous aswell  xx


----------



## Beccacat (Dec 11, 2008)

very handsom, lovely eyes!!!!!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh wow!! He looks like a lion!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! Chris what a fabulous looking boy!! He certainly is a credit to you & Sue

He has a very regal look about him I agree & I didn't realise they got that big!! He's gonna be a monster by the time he has finsished! 

Fantastic


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh how beautiful!! I would love Sam to get that big and have a gorgeous mane like that. Awwwwww....can't wait for my 2 to grow up and be all big. Sam really should be renamed Simba - he is a little lion (Note to self - I must try to get pics up this weekend for you all).

x


----------



## moggy (Nov 12, 2008)

I think speech bubble........... ( 'I know...... aren't I gorgeous? Look but don't touch!)


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lol..Alfie really is a gentle giant, and he loves to be stroked


----------

